# Newcomer...from India moving to Perth



## ram29 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi All ,

I'm Ram from INDIA and basically an Civil Engineer.Got an offer in Perth, will be moving soon.
I read all your postings/replies......they are really very helpful for people like us who are think to move Australia.
I have some things to clarify too:-

1)DO PERTH HAVE MANY INDIANS? 
2)DO PERTH HAVE ANY INDIAN RESTURANTS? 
3)HOW TO GET AN DRIVING LICENSE? IS IT TO EXPENSIVE? 
4)DOES ANYONE KNOW ABOUT BGC CONTRACTING? 

Thanks and regards,
Ram


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi RAM:

I hope I can help a bit (I'm in Sydney but knowing Perth is the capital city in the West Coast of Australia I believe the answers would be similar):

1. Yes, if Indians are anywhere in WA they will be in Perth (this is basically true of all Capital cities). Here is some info from Wikipedia:

In the last three decades, South East Asia has become an increasingly important source of migrants, with communities from Malaysia, Indonesia, Singapore, Hong Kong, China, and India all now well-established. There were 53,390 persons of Chinese descent in Perth in 2006 — 2.9 per cent of the city's population.[40]

The Indian community includes a substantial number of Parsees who emigrated from Bombay — Perth being the closest Australian city to India — and the India-born population of the city at the time of the 2006 census was 14,094 or 0.8 per cent.[41] Perth is also home to the largest population of Anglo-Burmese in the world; many settled here following the Independence of Burma in 1948 and the city is now the cultural hub for Anglo-Burmese worldwide. There is also a substantial Anglo-Indian population in Perth, who also settled in the city following the Independence of India.

[edit] 
2. I'm sure of it. See www.yellow.com.au (Yellow Pages phonebook) and type Indian Restaurant.
3. Since you are coming from India you'll need to pass a written and road test. If you are new to driving you'll almost certainly need driving lessons.
4. Sorry, don't know what BGC means.






ram29 said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I'm Ram from INDIA and basically an Civil Engineer.Got an offer in Perth, will be moving soon.
> I read all your postings/replies......they are really very helpful for people like us who are think to move Australia.
> ...


----------



## ram29 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi amaslam,

Thanks for that Info......!

Regards,
Ram


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Welcome to the forum.

Here's the website for the WA licensing services: Transfer your licence

If you mean BCG Contracting Pty Ltd, I'm afraid I've never heard of them (googled it!!!).

As amaslam suggested, a good place to look is yellow pages for Indian restaurants.

Dolly


----------



## sumeet_gk (Jul 15, 2008)

ram29 said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I'm Ram from INDIA and basically an Civil Engineer.Got an offer in Perth, will be moving soon.
> I read all your postings/replies......they are really very helpful for people like us who are think to move Australia.
> ...



Hi ram,
can u plz tell me how did you apply for the job and where did u have the interveiw.


sumeet


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

initial 3 or was it 4 months u can drive using the same license. then you got to apply for the license. I did go through the module used for driving test (written) and it seems a piece of cake, common sense and experience will get you through. specially because we have right hand drive here in India, it should not be a hassle. Of-course, the tactics we use here to skip the traffic and the jams dont work there.
there are lots of Indian restaurant there in Perth, infact all over the world Indian food is much appreciated and Indians are there everywhere. You even get Indian spices, pulses etc to cook Indian meals at home. I don't think it should be much of a concern. You even get haldiram stuff there in Australia.


----------



## ram29 (Nov 2, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> initial 3 or was it 4 months u can drive using the same license. then you got to apply for the license. I did go through the module used for driving test (written) and it seems a piece of cake, common sense and experience will get you through. specially because we have right hand drive here in India, it should not be a hassle. Of-course, the tactics we use here to skip the traffic and the jams dont work there.
> there are lots of Indian restaurant there in Perth, infact all over the world Indian food is much appreciated and Indians are there everywhere. You even get Indian spices, pulses etc to cook Indian meals at home. I don't think it should be much of a concern. You even get haldiram stuff there in Australia.


Hi there,

Thanks for your time...it was helpful.


----------



## ram29 (Nov 2, 2008)

sumeet_gk said:


> Hi ram,
> can u plz tell me how did you apply for the job and where did u have the interveiw.
> 
> 
> sumeet


Hi Sumeet,
I applied thru Downingteal recruitment company. (google--> downingteal)
all the best 

regards,
Ram


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

My husband went to Bremen in Germany last year, and it isnt a very big place, not as big as perth is. and they had many indian restaurants and all indian spices were easily available, ofcourse they r not as cheap as here in India but then if you get desperate for the Indian taste, you will hv to shell the extra bux.


----------



## ram29 (Nov 2, 2008)

okay got it....when i check online.... taking/getting LICENSE is bit expensive.... I think for each test I saw they were charging 70-80$? How many classes do we have to take before giving final test?I mean learning classes.Right now Im in Dubai...before we take test...we have to take 45 learning classes and each classes=45Dhirams(1Dhiram=13.2Rs).....so its expensive.once we fail an test ...we have to take again 12 classes and go for the test.How is it overthere?Any idea? Do you stay in perth?

Thanks
Ram


----------



## robindmello (Nov 9, 2008)

*Dubai license is valid...*

Hi Ram,

Dubai license is valid in Oz as one of my friend just moved there, he got a rent a car for 1 month, after completing his paper work (social number n stuff) he went to traffic directorate & appeared for the driving exam & got it thru, no need for him to go thru all the driving classes n all.

I hope that helps.

Regards,
Robin


----------



## ram29 (Nov 2, 2008)

robindmello said:


> Hi Ram,
> 
> Dubai license is valid in Oz as one of my friend just moved there, he got a rent a car for 1 month, after completing his paper work (social number n stuff) he went to traffic directorate & appeared for the driving exam & got it thru, no need for him to go thru all the driving classes n all.
> 
> ...


Hey Robin,
Thanks a lot..that was really helpful


----------



## tht (May 8, 2013)

hi All, i am moving to Canberra in Feb/Mar time frame. I have currently an Indian driving license from Bangalore. Will i be able to use this license for atleast 3 months in Canberra or would i have to apply for a new one?


----------

